# Linux for power pc



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi i got a Imac a wile ago and it was not that grate it have a 233 prossessor in it and 64 mb of ram and i am looking for a copy of linux for it so that i can make it work. because when i got it it had no os on it. but i think that it had mac os 8. so could anyone recomend a copy of linux for it. i have not had much luck looking for it.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Try Ubuntu (http://www.ubuntu.com)


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all of the copys of linux that i have looked at so far will not run on 64 mb of ram and the i mac dose not like the ubuntu but an older copy might help if someone has that of ubuntu.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

*OWC* has memory for your iMac - $33.99 for 256 Mb.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks but i would like to find a copy of linx that would work on what i have but i will keep that in minde.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I'd like to find a way to make my car run on hydrogen oxide, but since that's not happening I keep paying for gasoline. 

It is _really_ worth your while to increase the amount of RAM in your computer. I haven't had a computer with less than a _gigabyte_ of RAM in nearly ten years.

I _strongly_ recommend increasing the amount of RAM you have. It will make your computing life _much_ easier.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

What type of Mac is it? Try Crucial. Honestly, I agree with Vegas - _64MB?!_ Most people have 512MB _minimum!_


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

I know that i should put more ram in it but i would like to not invest any money in it that i dot really really need to.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

i was also wondering if i could get something like puppy linux for my mac. is that possible


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.puppyos.com/hard-puppy.htm


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

This may help.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

I dont see on puppys site where i can get a copy for mac.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Here?


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

i am sorry but i read the page and i do not see a copy for POWER PC. I have this anyway. But i would like to finde somthing that is as simple as it that would work well on my MAC. Do you have any thoughts.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, sorry, i'll keep trying!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

lufkinp6 said:


> i am sorry but i read the page and i do not see a copy for POWER PC. I have this anyway. But i would like to finde somthing that is as simple as it that would work well on my MAC. Do you have any thoughts.


Ummm... Mac OS 8? (Though OS 9.X should work equally as well, and, in my experience, was more stable)


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

how cheap would a brandnew copy of mac os 8 be do you know.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

One Australian Dollar?

eBay is your best bet for finding decade-old OS install disks.


----------

